# How do you turn on the AC? 1995 Maxima w/ the auto climate control.



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

There is like no "AC" button that I can press to turn on the AC. Even if I put it on auto. Sometimes it randomly comes on (I think) sometimes it doesn't.

I charged it and it's full as hell. But how do I turn on the AC? I set the temp to 65 degrees.

It's a 1995 w/ the climate control thing (digital display).


----------



## drewsblackmax (Aug 1, 2006)

Just Press auto and it should turn on to adjust to the temperature that you set it at if it gets to that temperature it will start going down on its own then automatically adjust


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Yea we tried a lot, and the air is still just normal. Sometimes it'd get cold, but most of the time it ain't.

I checked the AC with a gauge and it reads 43psi. I think the normal is around 35-38? Don't know what's up, so for now breezy air will have to do.


----------



## Dyana (Nov 8, 2020)

michaelvanle said:


> There is like no "AC" button that I can press to turn on the AC. Even if I put it on auto. Sometimes it randomly comes on (I think) sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> I charged it and it's full as hell. But how do I turn on the AC? I set the temp to 65 degrees.
> 
> It's a 1995 w/ the climate control thing (digital display).


I'm having that same issue


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

michaelvanle said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yea we tried a lot, and the air is still just normal. Sometimes it'd get cold, but most of the time it ain't.
> 
> I checked the AC with a gauge and it reads 43psi. I think the normal is around 35-38? Don't know what's up, so for now breezy air will have to do.


If you're using that little gauge that's part of the refrigerant recharge can, put it aside and use a manifold gauges set; it consist of high/low twin gauges. Here's a chart to help you:

R-134a TEMPERATURE PRESSURE CHART
Ambient
Temperature Low-Pressure Gauge High-Pressure Gauge
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
65°F (18°C) 25-35 psi / 172-241 kPa 135-155 psi / 931-1069 kPa
70°F (21°C) 35-40 psi / 241-276 kPa 145-160 psi / 1000-1103 kPa
75°F (24°C) 35-40 psi / 241-310 kPa 150-170 psi / 1034-1172 kPa
80°F (27°C) 40-50 psi / 276-345 kPa 175-210 psi / 1207-1448 kPa
85°F (29°C) 45-55 psi / 310-379 kPa 225-250 psi / 1551-1724 kPa
90°F (32°C) 45-55 psi / 310-379 kPa 250-270 psi / 1724-1862 kPa
95°F (35°C) 50-55 psi / 345-379 kPa 275-300 psi / 1896-2068 kPa
100°F (38°C) 50-55 psi / 345-379 kPa 315-325 psi / 2172-2241 kPa
105°F (41°C) 50-55 psi / 345-379 kPa 330-335 psi / 2275-2310 kPa
110°F (43°C) 50-55 psi / 345-379 kPa 340-345 psi / 2344-2379 kPa


INTERPRETING PRESSURE READINGS
Low-Pressure Gauge High-Pressure Gauge Action Required
----------------------------------------------------------------------
IN RANGE IN RANGE A/C is working properly.
LOW LOW Add Refrigerant.
LOW HIGH Need service, possible blockage of the expansion valve or orifice tube.
HIGH LOW Needs service, possibly faulty compressor.
HIGH HIGH System is overcharged. Slowly remove refrigerant. Venting is illegal in USA.


----------

